# Virus Warning :: Nyxem.E



## horseUSA (Feb 1, 2006)

> The destructive deadline of the Nyxem.E worm is based on the clock of the infected machine. So if you're infected and your clock is not set right, things could start to happen at any time - even though the official activation time is the 3rd of the month. We've already received first reports from users who've had files on their system overwritten by the worm.
> 
> nyxem_killed
> 
> ...



http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/archive-012006.html#00000797

I would run a scan just to make sure you do not have this one on your system.
Free online scanners:
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan[/quote]


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2006)

Good info, Horse! Thanks.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanx for the info


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes very cool, thanks.


----------



## denisfife (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a nasty little worm with a number of aliases  

Symantec calls it the [email protected] worm and has a free removal tool on its website at:

[email protected] - Symantec.com (copy and paste to browser) 8)


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, denisfife ! Geeze, just what we need....
Another digger !! You'll definately be among friends...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2008)

I do believe I smell canned meat product.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 1, 2008)

What do you mean nj?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow! The first time I came on this thread there were no posts showing from Horse and the others. Just started with Denislife. Thats why I posted what I did, thinking it was spam. Freakin computer!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for the info Horse. I'll make sure my Sophos is up to date.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 24, 2008)

Never heard of the worm. I wonder if it is still floating around.


----------



## Elvis (May 19, 2008)

Is this what happened to the forum last week?


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 17, 2008)

I doubt it.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 17, 2008)

closed


----------

